# Foxpro Wildfire2 vs Foxpro Inferno



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Good day gents

Don't know if this topic has been discussed.

I've been using my Wildfire a couple years now. Since then it's been discontinued by Foxpro. My biggest let down was the TX9 remote, had to repair and replace mine.

I understand that the Foxpro Inferno replaced the Wildfire in the market with a much better remote/handset.

Do any of you know if the new Inferno remote is compatible with the old Wildfire caller?

regards

Ruan


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

sorry, cant help you. But you can call Foxpro, they will be able to let you know.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What PW said. FoxPro will gladly fill you in.


----------



## ruanm (Sep 13, 2017)

Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-J730F using Tapatalk


----------

